# Savani auto parts



## z28forlife (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, i've searched but cant find any reviews on Savani auto parts. My sisters 2000 beetle needs the timing belt done asap, she has 175k miles on the original belt I read on the forums that Savani auto parts has a timing kit for the 2.0 for $165 shipped. I just wanna know if anyone has used their parts and if there good? I don't want some cheap knockoff autozone parts but oem vw parts are crazy expensive. PLease, if anyone can tell me good or bad things about Savani auto parts I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

What all parts are included in the kit? 

You can get a full kit from ECSTuning, a very well known VW parts supplier, for $195 shipped, which includes the belt, tensioner, serp belt, water pump (with metal impeller), motor mount bolts, seals, and coolant. Its a great deal really. And their stuff is good. I'd spent the extra $30 to get something that is known to be quality. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--2.0/Engine/Timing/ES8452/


----------



## z28forlife (Sep 22, 2010)

The other kit comes with the same stuf minus the coolant but it does throw in a thermostat housing cover. ECS does have good products it seems. I'll let my sis know about that.


----------

